# Free Casting Seminar!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carolina Cast Pro will provide a FREE casting seminar sponsored by ANYFISH ANYWHERE. This one time event will be held on the practice day for the Sportcast USA SE Open Casting Tournament.

There will be a complete line of the AFAW fishing rods on hand to test drive. Whether your game is throwing lures and metal, 8nbait or tournament casting there will be rods for you to cast.

*When* - Friday April 27th from 12:00 noon until 4:00
*Where* - 6209 Old Shallotte Rd NW
Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469 (Shallotte NC)
*Who is invited *- All fishermen and tournament casters interested in improving their effective fishing/casting range.


I will cover;

Safety
Knots
Reel Tuning
Rod Selection
Casting Fundamentals
Hatteras Cast
Ground cast
Flat Arc and High Swing Pendulum Casting

Charlie Farmer will be on hand to provide instruction on backcasting for those interested.

Come on out for this fun and informative event!!

Tommy Farmer


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*What A Great Opportunity!!!*

Tommy, I look forward to meeting you and learning from a "PRO." Is there, or should there be a pre-registration for this event? Just thinking about the numbers that will turn out.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooker9,

Just come on down, we'll get everything sorted that day!!

Tommy


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Tommy,

What all should one bring to the event? I know it may be a silly question, but never been to such an event and don't want to show up without something I need...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Elk,

Just bring your fishing rod and reel. Preferably something to throw 4+ oz's with. I will have baseballs to practice with and tournament style sinkers for sale.


Tommy


----------

